# Free Cognitive Behavioral Therapy Program.



## kingofdash (Jul 26, 2011)

[background=rgb(230, 237, 238)]DPDRDisorder.org has decided to make the program freely available to the public for personal use (not professional use).[/background]

://www.dpdrdisorder.org/selfhelpprogram.htm

I'm gonna start it tomorrow. I'll be honest, just reading the first lesson relieved some anxiety. I only suffer from mild DP/DR symptoms as a result of severe anxiety and mild depression and have never been diagnosed with DP disorder and I've fully recovered before. I'm currently in a relapse stage right now but this is giving me hope!

Remember, you CAN beat this if you put the effort in to change yourself! Your mind is a powerful thing and if you can learn to harness it to work FOR you instead of AGAINST you, great things will happen! Don't give up my friends, don't ever give up!


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah I have DR/DP as a result from a Panic Disorder.


----------

